# Any suggestions?



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been asking for any suggestions for urbanisations to check out as I'm sure plenty of you must live near or on one but I'm not getting any for some reason?... Come on guys and gals.. there must be one or two worth a mention anywhere between say Mijas Costa and Almunecar..:confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Onedaysoon said:


> I have been asking for any suggestions for urbanisations to check out as I'm sure plenty of you must live near or on one but I'm not getting any for some reason?... Come on guys and gals.. there must be one or two worth a mention anywhere between say Mijas Costa and Almunecar..:confused2:


do you mean a resort-type urbanisation?

you know, one with pools, gyms, gardens etc.,


----------



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean a resort-type urbanisation?
> 
> you know, one with pools, gyms, gardens etc.,


I'm not bothered about gyms or pools just somewhere secure where there a few brits around to socialise with etc, not too noisy and not too far from the sea, within walking distance would be good. I was thinking if a little further out I could purchase a little scooter to poddle about on... I have seen one or two duplex properties for sale but have no knowledge of them. Would you expect that type of house to be noisy, ie. thin walls and ceilings or not too bad on that front? as Ive said in an earlier post unfortunately I'm a very light sleeper


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Torre muelle - Benalmadena

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

As I'm sure people mentioned on the other thread, urbanisations come in all shapes and sizes, for all pockets. It's a bit unfair to expect people to recommend somewhere without knowing anything about your requirements!

If you are looking for somewhere whether there is no noise at night, you might have chosen the wrong country ...  In summer it's too hot to do much in the daytime so people often don't go out till 11 pm, or they sit outside their houses chatting till the small hours. You might have to rearrange your sleeping patterns. Do what the locals do and take a nap in the afternoons.


----------



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> It's a bit unfair to expect people to recommend somewhere without knowing anything about your requirements!



I'm sorry I thought I had given requirements on my first post.. maybe not enough?

I will just have to get used to a different way of life which is the reason for going there anyway. Thanks for the info, its all helping to paint a picture of what to expect...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the problem is that as someone has already said, urbanizations come in all shapes and sizes and there are so many in the areas you have mentioned. Its a bit like asking for names of housing estates between Southampton and Newhaven in the south of England.

I've mentioned Torre Muelle because I lived there, but in the Benalmadena area alone, there were many, many others..... and I couldnt tell you whether they were quiet, noisy, British, international......Whether they're friendly, unfriendly, up-market, down market.....

So its a bit of a difficult question to answer. You need to go and have a good nose around

Jo xxx


----------



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

jojo said:


> I think the problem is that as someone has already said, urbanizations come in all shapes and sizes and there are so many in the areas you have mentioned. Its a bit like asking for names of housing estates between Southampton and Newhaven in the south of England.
> 
> I've mentioned Torre Muelle because I lived there, but in the Benalmadena area alone, there were many, many others..... and I couldnt tell you whether they were quiet, noisy, British, international......Whether they're friendly, unfriendly, up-market, down market.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo,
Suppose I was a bit naive expecting a lot of names... I will look at Torremuelle though and plenty more besides in my quest.... muchas gracias


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Onedaysoon said:


> Thanks Jo,
> Suppose I was a bit naive expecting a lot of names... I will look at Torremuelle though and plenty more besides in my quest.... muchas gracias



Torre Muelle was where I lived and we loved it, altho there was another one just "up the road" called Casa Blanca, which is popular. But really, all along the coast there are little and big estates/urbanizacions. You just need to look and find something you think will suit you. Try renting for a few months and if you dont like it, then use that time to seek out one thats more to your liking - or get onto to google maps and see what you can find in the area you like and then take a look

Jo xxx


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Too difficult.

See, you and I are probably very different people, and we've probably got different tastes.

It's a bit like picking up a music magazine when you nothing about the writer, and buying a record because he gave it 9 out of 10. It's more likely you'd hate it than like it.

If you want a list of Urbs Google Maps is your friend. With Google Earth you can probably do a fly-by of most of them.

I can't say anything much about the CDS because it's a long time since I've been there, and there's a reason for that. Others prefer the CDS to where I live. I think it's what you call, not in the usual order, courses for horses.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It all depends we know nothing about you or your circumstances.
Can you be more specific
Why not search the forum for ideas- you really have to do the leg work and then come back with questions, once you have an idea of what you want.


----------

